# idea for new site



## inkfashion (Jul 28, 2015)

hey people gonne build a new site and got 2 qeustions

first one is what u think of the domein and name i bhought.
tlcollections.nl/com/eu ect. (timeless collections) there wil be sold 3 diferent brands on it for now and wil do some dropshipping 2 of the brands i print myself.

than i wanne start building tomorrow opinions on what are good theme's for this kind of sites?

thankyou people
enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Embroidthis2200 (May 30, 2008)

I use a TL collections to get payment on bad checks, Just my opinion.


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

If you not doing any local business then buying the .com domain is the best choice. But if your service is for any specific region then you should buy a domain related to that region like .co.uk for UK based business.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Agreed with jannatul


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

nextone store theme's is best for you..


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

I suggest you to buy .com domain however for the layout you have to go for e-commerce layout for your website because it suits your business


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

David09 said:


> Agreed with jannatul


Thanks and I am thinking this for my own business as well!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

First if you want to run your business in .nl, than buy .nl domain. here are some themes 10+ WordPress Fashion Themes | ThemeForest


----------



## tuanbaby (Jul 10, 2020)

To build a new website, you need to make beautiful content and products


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Shopkeeper - best theme for eCommerce store


----------

